# Robertson Vision W/pierce points, 52@28 62"



## Apex Predator (Nov 17, 2007)

This is a beautiful Robertson Vision W/Pierce points.  It is 62” AMO and is marked 52@28.  According to my scale it draws about 54-55 at 28”.  This is one heck of a bow, and I took my first big game with it in July, a nice boar hog.  I just can’t stay consistent with it.  When I am on with it, it shoots better than any other.  My recurves just suit me better, and I think this one is a few pounds more than I am comfortable with.  It has a cocobolo riser,  bocote limb veneers, and sheep horn tips.  The pierce points are very striking and are really appealing visually.   Three tapered laminations make up the core.  The previous owner said they are bamboo lams.  It is very smooth drawing and shock free.  Shock is subjective though.  If you are use to shooting a longbow with mild R/D, this one will rank as one of the very best.  The craftsmanship that Dick Robertson puts into these bows is un- paralleled.  I didn’t like the little bump in the palm area of the grip, so I pulled the leather and took off a very small amount of wood.  I refinished just that area and wrapped a new piece of leather.  I think the leather color matches the wood better.  You can see the before and after photos.  I am interested in trading for another 50’s style recurve in the 48-53# range.  I would love another Great Northern Ghost or similar.  The “right” 58-62” longbow with small riser along the lines of a shrew, vortex, or kanati may peak my interest.  I would rather trade, but if I had to sell I would need $550, which is about half of what this would cost new.  Let’s see what you have.  Thanks, Marty


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 17, 2007)

A few more photos, including the old and new grip.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL.....marty you are as bad as i am .........guy's this is a sweet bow and a real nice shooter.......


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 17, 2007)

I've got it bad!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 17, 2007)

This is a sweet bow guys, I shot it when John had it. It sure is pretty and is a shooter to boot!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2007)

up for a nice-un


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 21, 2007)

Trade pending.  I have found another Ghost, and she is on the way!


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 1, 2007)

*TRADED*

THIS ONE HAS BEEN TRADED.  Thanks


----------

